# buffedCast Episode 188: Postet Eure Fragen und Kommentare zu WoW, Runes of Magic und Co.



## xashija (13. April 2010)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Um den gemütlichen Zocker-Stammtisch mehr auf Eure Bedürfnisse zuschneiden, gibt’s ab sofort jede Woche einen Foren-Thread zum kommenden Podcast. Dort sammeln wir bis Dienstags um 14 Uhr Eure Fragen und Kommentare zu aktuellen MMO-Themen. Das buffed-Team sucht sich die interessantesten Beiträge heraus und versucht möglichst viele davon zu beantworten und zu diskutieren. Postet in diesem Beitrag Eure Fragen und Kommentare, die in der 188. Episode des Podcasts vorgelesen werden sollen. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Enrico300 (13. April 2010)

Hi, wie wäre es mal mit Aion, ach ja habe ich schon Aion erwähnt, Aion wäre auch nicht schlecht, Aion das wäre mal was!!!^^
Ach so ja meine Frage, hab ich vergessen^^Wann kommt mal wieder eine Aion Show, wann wird mal wieder intensiv über Aion im Buffedcast gesprochen???
Und ich meine jetzt nicht nur 3min, lasst doch mal Kizna bisschen was erzählen!!


----------



## Torrance (13. April 2010)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wieso ihr nicht mehr über andere Spiele macht, wie es bei WoW der Fall ist. Mangel an Interesse kann es ja nicht sein bzw die Leute suchen sich lieber eine andere Seite wo sie mehr Informationen bekommen. Wieso werden zb keine Klassenguides zu anderen MMO´s gemacht? Oder Instanzenguide? Und als Portal für OnlineSpiele lasse ich keine Antwort gelten wie, weil bei uns keiner diese Spiele spielt. Dann tut es oder sucht Leute die diese Spiele spielen.

Habe fertig.


----------



## Ultimo01 (13. April 2010)

Wurde Schon ein Termin für Patch 3.4 Genannt? Oder für Cataclysm?

Mfg Ultimo


----------



## eaglestar (13. April 2010)

*Fragen zu: *World of Warcraft - Cataclysm

Der Smaragdgrüne Traum war als mögliche Erweiterung schon diverse Male im Gespräch.
Für wie wahrscheinlich hält es das Buffed-Team noch, dass er als eigenständiges Addon veröffentlich wird?
Liegt es nicht näher dieses Thema in einer neue "Höhlen der Zeit"-Instanz spielbar zu machen.


Gruß eagle


----------



## Revgamer (13. April 2010)

könntet ihr über die Klassenänderungen sprechen die noch nicht diskutiert wurden (Druiden Magier usw....)


----------



## Nivâ (13. April 2010)

Ich würde gerne wissen, wann die Buffed-Crew ihre Mybuffed-Profile auf den neuesten Stand bringt?


----------



## Aîm (13. April 2010)

also mich interessiert, ob das frogster-team plant runes of magic irgendwann in naher zukunft den vsync zu verpassen, denn es gibt viele systeme bei denen es ohne zur zerteilung des bilds (das sog. Tearing) kommt.


----------



## mallery09 (13. April 2010)

Hallo Buffed Team

Ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr vielleicht bald mal wieder ein bisschen über Allods Online berichten könntet. Was mich z.B sehr interessieren würde wären die einzelnen Klassen ein wenig im Detail. Ihr habt zwar schon in einer Buffed Show ein paar Klassen vorgestellt aber soweit ich mich erinner auch noch nicht alle. Was mich auch interessieren würde wäre wie es im weiteren Spielverlauf so ist. Gäbe es viellericht eine Möglichkeit mal eine Instanz zu zeigen?


Liebe Grüße


----------



## Wowler12345 (13. April 2010)

Hallo,

wann denkt ihr startet die Beta von Cataclysm (Pls mit Datum) und wann ist eurer Meinung nach, der Release von Cataclysm ( Pls mit Monat), da ja der Release nach der Blizzcon nicht mehr stimmen kann.


----------



## Blutelfmann (13. April 2010)

ich wollt fragen ob das stimmt das die reporter schon zur beta-key bekommen haben?


----------



## Nedoras (13. April 2010)

Würde gerne mal wissen ob ihr sone teure mounts habt wie zb den chopper oder so oder vllt "seltene"


----------



## Manikus (13. April 2010)

Meine Frage Wäre, Wen cataclysm Raus Kommt wie denkt ihr löst blizzard das problem, mit der alten welt also das die die das addon nicht gekauft haben das ganze neue nicht sehn


----------



## p1nk (13. April 2010)

wann findet eigentlich das interview mit ghostcrawler statt?


----------



## Toraka' (13. April 2010)

Manikus schrieb:


> Meine Frage Wäre, Wen cataclysm Raus Kommt wie denkt ihr löst blizzard das problem, mit der alten welt also das die die das addon nicht gekauft haben das ganze neue nicht sehn


Meine Frage wäre, wenn Cataclysm raus kommt wie, denkt ihr, löst Blizzard das Problem mit der alten Welt, also dass die, die das AddOn nicht gekauft haben, das ganze Neue nicht sehen.


Zum xten mal, JEDER bekommt die neue Welt!
Nix Phasing, Azeroth wird auch für den gammeligsten Lvl 1 Charakter geändert.


Meine Fragen:

Könntet ihr die Zam-Cam auf ständig im Hintergrund einblenden? Ich will Zam sehen!

Würde euer Haus brennen und ihr dürftet genau etwas daraus retten (Lebewesen sind alle bereits draussen), was wäre das?

Cola oder Pepsi?

Sind Ninjas tatsächlich cooler als Piraten? (nein, Piraten sind cooler)

Ist Shakes oder Fidget cooler?

Wird es zur 200sten Buffedshow endlich einen Playmatekalender mit Annette und Susanne geben?

Welche Fähigkeiten würdet ihr eurer Klasse geben? (Nichts total overpowertes...)

Welcher Boss in der wunderbaren World of Warcraft hat euch am besten gefallen/Was würdet ihr euch wünschen was ein Boss der zukunft könnte? (z.B. automatische unspottbare Aggro mit Minienrage sollte jemand in den ersten 5 Sekunden des Kampfs über X Schaden machen)


----------



## DarknessShadow (13. April 2010)

Wie reagieren andere Leute wenn sie erfahren womit ihr euer geld verdient ?


----------



## Subotai2 (13. April 2010)

Als Zam im letzten Cast ein bisschen was über ältere Spiele erzählt hat fiel mir ebenfalls eine Frage ein..
Von welchem Spiel hättet ihr gern eine zeitgemäße Neuauflage? 
Und damit meine ich nicht ein Remake oder sowas sondern genau das gleiche Spiel wie damals, nur mit aktueller Grafiktechnik ausgestattet und lauffähig auf modernen Betriebssystemen.
Mir kämen da spontan Spiele wie Dungeon Keeper oder Albion in den Sinn (für die, die es nicht kennen: Albion war ein tolles Rollenspiel von Blue Byte, damit habe ich früher Stunden verbracht).

Was würde sich die Buffed-Crew an Neuauflagen wünschen?


----------



## d2wap (13. April 2010)

is ja klar.
heut mal wieder ein einbinden der user... un ich freu mcih wie schnitzel auf den tag, un komm aber bis JETZT nich dazu was zu schreiben.
cast is sicher schon aufgenommen ... un der d2 guckt in die röhre... dabei wollte ich doch wissen, was [zensiert] mit [zensiert] macht, weil [zensiert zensiert] gesagt hat, der [zensiert] betastart sei [zensiert] wegen [zensiert]... schade... ^^


----------



## skyllo (13. April 2010)

Wird es wieder so eine geile betashow geben wenn die cata beta startet?? 
Auch wenn der Agroognom nicht mehr powerleveln kann??


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (13. April 2010)

Ich will ein ZAM-Mikro im BuffedCast! *g*


----------



## Gromark (13. April 2010)

Es wurde zwar schon gesagt wie sich BWL und MC verändern, aber was passiert mit Ahn' Qiraij und Zul Gurub und den anderen Instanzen zu denen nichts gesagt wurde? Bleiben die wie sie sind für 60, verschwinden sie oder werden sie für 85 hochgepatcht? Gibt es dazu Infos? Wenn nicht: Was denkt ihr dazu?

MfG Gromark


----------



## Thulnuz (13. April 2010)

Gromark schrieb:


> Es wurde zwar schon gesagt wie sich BWL und MC verändern, aber was passiert mit Ahn' Qiraij und Zul Gurub und den anderen Instanzen zu denen nichts gesagt wurde? Bleiben die wie sie sind für 60, verschwinden sie oder werden sie für 85 hochgepatcht? Gibt es dazu Infos? Wenn nicht: Was denkt ihr dazu?
> 
> MfG Gromark



Infos habe ich nicht, ich denke aber das sie es früher oder später ( wohl eher später) hochpatchen werden. Ich persönliche würde bevorzugen, wenn es möglich wäre generell jede Instanz auf heroisch zu spielen (Dadurch wäre es auch für Neu-Einsteiger und Wieder-Einsteiger möglich alte Instanzen zu sehen und dabei auch noch nen bisll sinnvolles Loot oder diverse Marken abzustauben).

Allerdings bezweifle ich irgentwie das Instanzen wie BWL,MC oder AQ heuzutage auf Dauer noch Spaß machen , immer hin ist der _gemeine _WoW Spieler verdammt anspruchsvoll geworden....

Soviel von mir aus.


----------



## Ares16784 (13. April 2010)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team

Ich habe einige Fragen an euch:

Stimmt es, dass Cairne - ich nenne ihn nicht Bluthuf- Bloodhoof von dem einem Hellscream (ich bin WC III Spieler und benutze daher die Name aus diesem Spiel) umgelegt wird?

Habt ihr wirklich bock auf DSA? Ich kann -mehr schlecht als recht - meistern (Ich übe grade) mein Mikro ist aber putt und wohne in Düsseldorf, könnte man das über Chat-Programe oder so lösen (Rollenspielflair-Pur (ja, ich mag Klammern)).
Gruß Ares


----------



## Iffadrim (13. April 2010)

ich würde gerne mehr über Pen&Paper Systeme hören und dann wollte ich Fragen inwiefern sich das Gameplay speziell die Bossbugs bei AoC geändert haben.
Kurz vor Ende des letzten Jahres, waren die Bosse teilweise so verbuggt, dass ein erfolgreicher Bossfight nicht möglich war (ungewollter Reset, unkontrolliertes Addverhalten, plötzliches Sterben der Raidmember, kein Schaden am Boss)


----------



## Giraca (13. April 2010)

Hallo Buffed-Team,

Ich möchte gerne ein Praktikum bei euch machen, nun habe ich ein paar spezielle Fragen. Also, ich selbst wohne in der Schweiz, wegen dem herziehen, wie ist das würdet ihr mir da helfen? Auch wegen der Arbeitsgenehmigung und sollchen Sachen. 
Ach ja, wie ist das, wenn ich eine der genannten Fähikeiten die in der letzten Buffed-Show gennant wurden nicht/ nur zum Teil habe?
Ja das wäre es eigentlich, ich wollte es einfach nur mal so Fragen weil es mir wichtig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


LG Giraca 

P.S.: Müsst es nicht unbedingt im Cast erwähnen, ne private Nachricht währe genug einfach damit ich die Antworten auf die Fragen weiss.


----------



## Veritasse (13. April 2010)

Mich persönlich würden mehr Informationen zum Free-to-Play Rollenspiel Allods freuen. Eine Berichterstattung ähnlich wie bei Runes of Magic wär echt Super, da in dem Spiel einiges an Potenzial steckt.

Zum anderen wüsste ich gerne ob denn schon ein Termin für den offiziellen Release von Allods bekannt gegeben wurde.


----------



## Pristus (13. April 2010)

Hiho Buffed Team,

hab da schon lange eine Frage.

Wie hat Tausendwinter angefangen ?  Ich meine in dem Moment in dem Nordend zum ersten Mal betreten wurde da waren alle Charaktere noch lvl70. Es konnte (ohne Flugmount oder Dalaran Portal) zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch keiner Tausendwinter erobern oder verteidigen.

Welche Fraktion hat zu Anfang TW kontrolliert (wegen dem Buff auf 5% Erfahrnung und Splitter). Wenn keiner zu Anfang TW kontrolliert hat, wie wurde gehandhabt welche Fraktion zum allerersten Mal im Angriff und welche Fraktion in der Verteidigung war ?

MfG euer Pristus


----------



## m3o91 (13. April 2010)

Hallöle liebös buffedcast team,




Fragen zum_* WoW Teil *_;

-* Wie findet ihr die "momentane" entwicklung der charakter´klassen in WoW zum neuen Addon* ,
im allgemeinem Positiv oder Negativ , was gefällt euch besser / was nicht .?

- Die Arenen in WoW gehen so langsam immer mehr runter , es ist nicht mehr das was es mal war ,
es gibt immer weniger news dazu , auch jubel über die neuen Saeson teile wie früher gab es nicht ,
*Stirbt die Arena in euren Augen aus ? was denkt ihr drüber..*



Offtopic

_*-All Points Bulletin*_

- Ich habe letztens einen Beta Key für APB erworben , voller freude hab ich drauf gewartet nach dem patchen los zu gaggeln ,
und dann der schock , die beta ist in 3 gruppen geteilt , die "wirklichen" Beta-tester , die auserwählten und die ,die die keys durchs internet von partnerseiten bekommen haben ..
So, jede gruppe hat bestimmte tage zum spielen , und "wirklichen" beta tester sind klar im vorteil weil sie sehr oft spiel tage bekommen , die anderen hingegen weniger ,
dann gibt es samstage wo alle gruppen spielen können..


Nun zur frage ,
*ich finde es zum kotzen das man bei einer Beta nur 1-2 mal die woche spielen kann, für einige stunden , was denkt ihr drüber ?*



- *Wie findet ihr die Charakter`erstellung bei APB ? *
Wie ihr sicherlich schon gesehen habt ist sie unfassbar detailliert , ich zumindenst bräucht ne stunde für einen ;D




Ubisoft 
*
- Welche meinung gegenüber den neuen Ubisoft Kopierschutz habt ihr ?*
 ( eine internetverbindung muss stets mit den Ubi-servern vorhanden sein , ansonsten kann man nicht spielen )





_*
Will mir jemand den Rücken kraulen !?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit freundlichgen grüßen M3o91


*_


----------



## Setek (14. April 2010)

Hi,

wollt frage ob blizzard je drüber nach gedacht haben die realmpools zu mischen um das pvp anzukurbeln? der patch 3.3 is zwar gut aber leider wartem man noch immer laaaaannnngeeee auf ein bg.

lg
setek


----------



## Layfiron (14. April 2010)

es wär schön wenn vllt ne Sondersendung oder etwas in buffedcast bisschen story von wow oder auch andern spielen wie Warhammer mit rein genommen wird. da die story von wow ist viel größer als alle denken besodners die geschichte hinter personen die eig neben Charakter sind. denn habe mich halt sehr schlau gemacht bei wow-wiki aber wär schön mal zu hören was buffed so alles weis . Vllt gibs auch paar leutchen die z.b. rp betreiben die sich an der geschichte um ihre Umwelt zu erfahren


----------



## Graugon (19. April 2010)

1. Was gibt es neues bei GW und Gw2, und wie wird sich Gw2 im Vergleich zu Gw weiterentwickeln?

2. Warum gibt es in letzter Zeit kaum noch Berichte über andere MMOs als WoW? Testberichte über SP Spiele interessieren mich bei einem Online Spiele Portal in keinster Weise.
Oder seht ihr das nicht als eure Aufgabe MMos zu verfolgen welche die Community interessieren, sondern lieber über das zu berichten worauf ihr gerade Lust habt? 

3. In diesem Zusammenhang fällt mir gerade eine weitere Frage ein. Welche Ausbildung haben die Redaktionsmitglieder eigentlich?


----------



## skyllo (19. April 2010)

Die Beta ist immer noch nicht da!! 
Warum?? 
Liegt es mal wieder an den Paladinen?? 

Wie wird die Berichterstatung während der beta aussehen??
Dürfen wir uns wieder über livestreams und Videos freuen?? 

MFG skyllo


----------



## DiDibew (19. April 2010)

Wieso wurde der RPC Live Raid nur so kurz im Video dokumentiert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie war die RPC?

Wann könnte das ruby sanctum rauskommen?


(Schenkt ihr mir einen Cataclysm Betakey, sobald ihr welche bekommt?)

MfG


----------



## FrankieFourFingers (19. April 2010)

*Hallo Buffed Crew, meine Frage/Bitte wäre:*

Bitte: Gebt dem Simon mal einen breiteren Sessel! Ich hab immer das Gefühl der Stuhl will ihn Essen!
 	(Ich hab nichts gegen Stark gebaute, auch meine Mutter meinte es nur "Gut")

Frage: Was stört euch in WoW zurzeit am meisten, und was würdet ihr euch wie neue Funktionen inGame wünschen.

Ich hoffe der Herr Fistrich nimmt meine Bitte nicht so "Böse" auf, vielleicht ist es aber auch ein wunsch den Sie öffentlich noch nicht äußern wollten.

Mfg FrankieFourFingers


----------



## Potsmoggy (19. April 2010)

Nedoras schrieb:


> Würde gerne mal wissen ob ihr sone teure mounts habt wie zb den chopper oder so oder vllt "seltene"



hmm... erwähnen wir da mal ZAM mit seiner schildkröte... ich denke mal dass die das schon haben (chopper, gr. eismummut, tundramammut des reisenden) .. den grünen proto wird sicherlich auch der ein oder andere haben...^^


----------

